# ViP211k - L4.91 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New FW spooling for 211k:

```
PID=0855h
 DownloadID:1FQC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L491:'L040'-'L490','X040'-'X490'
 L491:'L040'-'L490','X040'-'X490'
 New FW:'L491'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [2/2]
'1[A-C0-5]1[A0-3]'&'RG[ACEGJL-NP-Z2-3].': 	{ViP211k}	 R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[A-C0-5]3[0-2]'&'RG[ACEGJL-NP-Z2-3].': 	{ViP211k}	 R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------

